
These Parrots Can Make Other Parrots 'Laugh'–a First - azuajef
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/laughter-kea-birds-new-zealand-contagious/
======
mark_l_watson
Well, just one data point but I showed the video to my parrot and he seemed
unimpressed. He does like the old videos of the parrot Alex at MIT using tools
to get treats.

Anyway parrots are amazing animals, but unless you have lots of time to play
with them, don't get one for a pet. I spend over an hour a day interacting and
playing with our parrot.

~~~
DSingularity
What advice do you have for someone who didn't realize this, purchased one,
and couldn't fulfill this need of the parrot? Whats the best way to proceed
for the parrot?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I don't know. A big problem with giving a parrot to a new owner is that
parrots imprint on their human owners and will never really adapt to new
owners. That said, I have met people who keep many birds, like a sanctuary,
that have been abandoned.

------
Steko
Beak and Brains: Genius Birds From Down Under on Netflix is a great feature on
Keas if you haven't seen it.

~~~
mariusandra
There are also many videos on YouTube about them:
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kea+parrot](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kea+parrot)

BBC made a 30min documentary "Kea the Smartest Parrot" about the birds, but
unfortunately it has been removed from YouTube. There are some clips still
there... and if you look hard enough you can still find it somewhere on the
internet.

------
agumonkey
First crows, now parrots.. seems like high end primates assume wrong too
often.

~~~
coldtea
Too often compared to what?

Have you seen the parrot's and crow's assumption track record?

~~~
agumonkey
I assumed zero.

